# Consults



## Aledford (Jun 3, 2010)

Should the verbage in a note from the referring provider "refer to GI for further eval" be counted as a consult. I have my own opinion on this. I would just like to how other coders may view this term.

Thank you.


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

To me the physician made a referral. If he was sending thr patient to you as a consult, then he would have stated so. You can't provider/code/bill a consult if you were not asked to provide a consult

And my 2nd question would be "further eval of what?"

Referral-----"refer to GI for further eval of GERD"
Consult----"consult from GI for GERD"


----------

